# YM165 Starter Question



## richard.hom1116 (6 mo ago)

I am trying to take this starter a part and the clip according to the picture should be a C clip, mine is a full circle clip. How do I remove clip #9 in below picture?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

I can only suspicion there may be a spring inside your retainer. New Retaining Kit,Compatible with 0.43"/10.8mm ID,0.71"/18mm OD | eBay


----------



## richard.hom1116 (6 mo ago)

So if it is inside do we just try and pry it off?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You will have to push or tap back #8 to expose the clip and use something very pointy to get under the clip and lever the clip out of the groove, I have also used another fine point to hold the clip out of the groove as you work around the shaft, if the starter is still intact, either place into a vice to hold or clamp to a work bench to hold steady while you proceed, you will need to do this as it takes a little effort to remove the ring, as you are finding out.

And don't forget when you have done the repairs, make sure you pull #8 back over the clip to lock in place.


----------



## richard.hom1116 (6 mo ago)

Thank you this worked perfectly.


----------

